# Beef Snack Sticks



## locoline (Dec 19, 2019)

I found a recipe for some beef snack sticks that I wanted to try. It called for 2/5 of a tsp of prague powder for the cure.
My wife mixed the spice mixture up and used tender quick instead of the prague and used the 2/5 tsp measurement.
On the package the tender quick calls for 1 tbs per pound of meat.

My question is, will the snack sticks be ok to eat using mix I used or do I need to toss them and start new?


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2019)

Some use 1 tsp/5lbs of total product 6.25% nitrite cure 1 or more specifically 1.13 grams/lb of total product ( not just meat weight but with seasonings and fillers included in the weight.) Your under cured but if the sticks got to 140 in 4 hours then all is good without cure, being non intact meat. Just needs to be refridgerated and not room temp stable. I smoke uncured brats low at 150 1st hour, 160, then 170 and they hit 160 IT in 4 hours. So they don't render and hold at 140+ in the smoker and roll across the grill to finish the casing to your desired doneness. Sear as you eat em and reefer the unrendered uneaten one's holding.


----------



## locoline (Dec 19, 2019)

dr k said:


> Some use 1 tsp/5lbs of total product 6.25% nitrite cure 1 or more specifically 1.13 grams/lb of total product ( not just meat weight but with seasonings and fillers included in the weight.) Your under cured but if the sticks got to 140 in 4 hours then all is good without cure, being non intact meat. Just needs to be refridgerated and not room temp stable. I smoke uncured brats low at 150 1st hour, 160, then 170 and they hit 160 IT in 4 hours. So they don't render and hold at 140+ in the smoker and roll across the grill to finish the casing to your desired doneness. Sear as you eat em and reefer the unrendered uneaten one's holding.


Thanks for your response. I didn't want to have to throw 2+ dozen beef sticks out so that's a relief.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2019)

locoline said:


> On the package the tender quick calls for 1 tbs per pound of meat.


Amounts for Tender Quick ,
One Tablespoon per pound of  whole muscle meat . 
The amount for ground meat is 1 1/2 teaspoons per pound .


----------



## locoline (Dec 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Amounts for Tender Quick ,
> One Tablespoon per pound of  whole muscle meat .
> The amount for ground meat is 1 1/2 teaspoons per pound .


Thanks for the additional info, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## hondabbq (Dec 20, 2019)

dr k said:


> Some use 1 tsp/5lbs of total product 6.25% nitrite cure 1 or more specifically 1.13 grams/lb of total product ( not just meat weight but with seasonings and fillers included in the weight.) Your under cured but if the sticks got to 140 in 4 hours then all is good without cure, being non intact meat. Just needs to be refridgerated and not room temp stable. I smoke uncured brats low at 150 1st hour, 160, then 170 and they hit 160 IT in 4 hours. So they don't render and hold at 140+ in the smoker and roll across the grill to finish the casing to your desired doneness. Sear as you eat em and reefer the unrendered uneaten one's holding.



So you are saying when used in the correct proportions ( cure) snack sticks are room temp stable? for how long?


----------



## dr k (Dec 20, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> So you are saying when used in the correct proportions ( cure) snack sticks are room temp stable? for how long?


I misspoke.  I'm thinking jerky since it's dry. I'm not sure about snack sticks, summer sausage and cured roasts that are brought in and out of cold smoking to the fridge over many days or weeks. That is something I would also like to know about cured meats if someone  has info on which are room temp stable and fridge stable and how long they are good for in these environ.ents and long you can cold smoke between fridge and cold smoker.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Dec 20, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> So you are saying when used in the correct proportions ( cure) snack sticks are room temp stable? for how long?



NO !!!!  Room temp stable does NOT come from adding nitrite (cure)...

Room temp stable comes from (Aw) , water activity in the meat and pH ( Acidity), of the meat...  Two measurements that note whether bacteria can survive.....


..


----------

